
Here's exactly how much faster the iPhone 8 charges versus the iPhone 7 - sharjeelsayed
http://mashable.com/2017/10/12/apple-iphone-8-plus-quick-charging.amp
======
sharjeelsayed
The OnePlus 5 charges up the fastest with its own proprietary "Dash Charger".
The HTC U11 comes in second place and then the iPhone 8 Plus in third. Most
surprising of all was the Note 8, which lagged in last.

